
I made an app that randomises things. What would you use the app for? - lonelydatum
https://randomise.me
======
eesmith
I wouldn't use it, but I did try it out. I've thoughts, but I'm not your
target audience.

Put a pointer indicator on the right side, to indicate where success will be.
(Eg, like [https://cms-
assets.tutsplus.com/uploads/users/1557/posts/289...](https://cms-
assets.tutsplus.com/uploads/users/1557/posts/28913/final_image/screenshot-
preview.png) , though that's at the top.)

De-randomize your RNG so it doesn't have the same animation two times in a
row.

Stop the animation after 5 seconds or so. If people want to see it again,
they'll hit randomize a few times.

The rocking wheel is a nice touch. Have it rock once or twice more.

Start spinning on down-press, and don't start the slowdown until release.

~~~
lonelydatum
Thanks for taking the time to use and your feedback.

I'll ask some other people about the Pointer Indicator and see how others feel
about it? But I what you are saying.

Yeah, I reduced the time it takes to spin. I should just get to the point :)

I think I'll add some more gif from giphy.com. Any good ones you guys
recommend?

Have a great and thanks again!

------
lonelydatum
Feedback would really help me improve the app. I use to save meal plans.

------
fastcucumber
Deciding dinner plans with this is cool by allowing a larger chance of
something occuring. Decided my dinner tonight. Thanks!

~~~
lonelydatum
It makes me so happy to hear that :) The app saves the list to your cookies so
you that when you come back the app it remembers your dinner ideas. You can
also save the list to your google spreadsheet if you really like your list.

